
Ask HN: Does the film industry use stock options for compensation? - spoonie
Maybe not stock options per se, but a payment structure where workers (actors, writers, artists, prop makers, editors, operators, ...) get a (risky) share of the profits of the venture?
======
spoonie
Not knowing much about the industry I have 3 guesses:

1) they do but the options are for fame rather than financial gain. E.g.
working for small productions hoping to get noticed.

2) No, because actors usually work with agents, and the agents want real
money.

3) No, because everyone knows about "Hollywood accounting". ("Yeah the box
office numbers are great, but we broke even, sorry!")

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Re: 3, the studios aren't about to give the talent a cut of the real profits,
see for example
[http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2011/10/simpsons-a...](http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2011/10/simpsons-
actors-have-a-cow-over-salary-cuts-series-could-end/)

